# Nice 2lb 8oz Lake Rockwell Crappie



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Ryan brought in this sweet 18" 2lb 8oz crappie caught out of Lake Rockwell while fishing for northerns.............Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7231 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sorry but that fish is only 2lbs and 7 ounces....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sweet.....


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy crappie!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hmmm we just had a 14" 2 pounder on site you sure that one is not 4 pounds. Awesome Black monster. Congrats


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice fish congrats


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Now that's a slab.


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Now I know what everybody is thinking, Lake Rockwell? From the causeway? Or the cove off of Diagonal Rd? You know I had to be the devils advocate. MUAHAHAHA. And no I ain't hatin. Nice fish.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

Ez I think your right 2lbs. 7oz. Maybe 7 1/2! But dang that's a whopper ! Hang it ! My little 16 3/4" I caught as a kid we ate!  only one Polaroid pic of it! Which I don't have! However now I'm gonna go get a copy if I can get original from 29 years ago!  awesome fish !


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

smittyou812s said:


> Ez I think your right 2lbs. 7oz. Maybe 7 1/2! !


i know, dont you hate those guys like Mark that over state the weight of a fish... dmn fisherman and bait shop owners.. 

on a serious note.. DAMN.. i sure hope hes gonna put that hog on the wall.. i catch a lot of big crappie every year and MAN id love to get that brute.. not that it really matters because he was fishing for pike, but what did it get caught on?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

It was caught on a white Rooster Tail off the causeway. Don't know why more guys don't fish it. The water has been down 3 feet due to work getting done at the dam, but the fishing has still been good for the few guys that take advantage of it.........Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Remember these from last year?


----------



## B-Dub- (Apr 12, 2014)

bassmastermjb said:


> Ryan brought in this sweet 18" 2lb 8oz crappie caught out of Lake Rockwell while fishing for northerns.............Mark
> 
> Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
> 7231 ST RT 14
> ...


Holy sh!!!!!!


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow! Good fish man! I'm jealous... my dad always trys and gets me to go to Rockwell and Avon. He talks of his "glory" days. I always shrug it off as hype and always go to my tried and true spots! After seeing these pics I would have to say the proof is in the pudding. Would love to get into slabs like these consistently instead one every once in a while! I've caught one crappie in my life that looked that big but I'm not sure of the weight...didn't weigh it and it was c & r. Out @ wingfoot by the tires. Anyway, great catch!

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## BG22 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the post Mark! I weighed it only once and it came out at 2.5 lbs. I have it on ice and can weigh it again. I was more intrigued by the measurement.

It was a white half ounce rooster tail inline spinner with a pretty steady (not slow) retrieve, which I was using a few hours prior to hook into a northern that I didn't land.

I'm going to mount it. Any recommendations on taxidermists?

Thanks!
BG (Brian)


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

That is a fine crappie for sure...what a slab!


----------



## walleyeQueen (Aug 25, 2010)

Fantastic!!! I'm so jealous!! My husband and I went ALL the way to Reelfoot Lake in TN a few weeks ago to specifically fish for Crappie and in 4 days my husband only caught 1!!! I caught NONE!! next time we will just stick to fishing close to home  that's where it's at


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

bassmastermjb said:


> It was caught on a white Rooster Tail off the causeway. Don't know why more guys don't fish it. The water has been down 3 feet due to work getting done at the dam, but the fishing has still been good for the few guys that take advantage of it.........Mark


How about we park at your place, you can shuttle us back and forth, heck i'll supply the truck.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

That's a sweet Crappie. Maybe you should stayed a little longer. May have been a few more of those around Congrats.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

What a monster crappie....nice job.

Sure makes ya wonder what else is in that lake.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That looks like one of the crappie I used to see guys catching illegally out of Meander Reservoir off the Yerke-Young Rd. bridge back in the day! I'd gone out there with a half loaf of stale bread, and was tearing off chunks to throw to the fish. Down from me was a guy hand lining a CP Swing spinner. He's just lift/drop, lift/drop it all the way back. He was catching some really nice fish that I took to be bass, stuffing them into a feed sack. Eventually, I wandered on down there and complimented him on the nice bass he was catching. He said, "Bass?" He reached into the feed sack and yanked a fish out. "Them are crappie, man!"


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BG22 said:


> Thanks for the post Mark! I weighed it only once and it came out at 2.5 lbs. I have it on ice and can weigh it again. I was more intrigued by the measurement.
> 
> It was a white half ounce rooster tail inline spinner with a pretty steady (not slow) retrieve, which I was using a few hours prior to hook into a northern that I didn't land.
> 
> ...


Fritz taxidermy
Rt 46 in cortland oh
330-219-1429

He did one of my walleye and its by far the best mount I have


----------



## freighthauler (Jan 23, 2011)

Not to rain on anyones parade,but I thought that there was NO fishing at Rockwell. Please enlighten me....nice fish!!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

You can fish off the causeway, problem is there isn't anywhere to park so you have to be dropped off and picked up. You absolutely cannot wander the shoreline, you MUST remain within that 30' off the highway, and
I'm sure it's only a matter of time before that gets nixed.


----------



## freighthauler (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank's Eliminator, how far is it from the causeway to where you can park?.....legally? Also,is the causeway route14?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

There really isn't anywhere to park, I guess you could fake a broken down vehicle to pull off, and yes it's Rt. 14 but I think the police may be wise to that trick. You really have to know someone that owns private land to park and then it's still a half mile walk, from what I can remember from fishing there in the 80's. there were a couple homes that would let you park in yard for small fee, but think that's gone too the way people are in this day and age, can't blame them.
I'm sure someone will chime in with more details for if your interested.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Na dang that is a beast nicely done


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Eliminator said:


> How about we park at your place, you can shuttle us back and forth, heck i'll supply the truck.


I have a huge lot behind the baitshop. I let customers park back there for the day if they need to when meeting up with friends .................Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Eliminator said:


> You can fish off the causeway, problem is there isn't anywhere to park so you have to be dropped off and picked up. You absolutely cannot wander the shoreline, you MUST remain within that 30' off the highway, and
> I'm sure it's only a matter of time before that gets nixed.


The causeway is RT 14 and the small white house on the NE side of the causeway on RT 14 lets guys park in his yard for $4.00.............Mark


----------



## freighthauler (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank's Mark,for the kind offer and info,look forward to meeting you. how far is your shop from the causeway? if I come up from the hospital are you on the left or right side?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

From the corner of RT 14 & 44 (Robinson Hospital/ Sheetz) go left and I'm 2 miles down on the left. Lake Rockwell is less than 1 mile further down RT 14 heading the same direction towards Streetsboro............Mark


----------

